# My doctors check up



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

I must admit, I went to my doctor for my 60th birthday check up (a few years ago now!). I thought I better tell him about my 18 year old girl friend.
He didn't seem too pleased & told me, "You know,it could prove fatal, Drummer".
"Well" I said, "sod it, if she dies, shes dies!"

Arthur Askey 1947!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 88883 (May 10, 2005)




----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Drummer said:


> I must admit, I went to my doctor for my 60th birthday check up (a few years ago now!). I thought I better tell him about my 18 year old girl friend.
> He didn't seem too pleased & told me, "You know,it could prove fatal, Drummer".
> "Well" I said, "sod it, if she dies, shes dies!"
> 
> Arthur Askey 1947!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


  I wouldn't let that put me off.


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

How old is she now?

John 8)


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

Probably dead anyway, Arthur or no Arthur - as she would have been born around 1925 according to the date of the joke! 
If not dead, not wishing the attentions of you lot! lol

:wink: 

Gill


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

How dare you all! :evil: 
I worship the very urn shes in! :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Drummer said:


> How dare you all! :evil:
> I worship the very urn shes in! :lol:


Lucky ernie


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

So that's how you spell his name!
He's like a rat up a drain pipe! :lol:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 


MHS....Rob


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hope this wasn't you then Drummer :lol: 

There was an old man who was married to a very young woman. 

The old man was at the doctors for a checkup and the doctor said, "Sir today I will need a sperm sample, urine sample and a stool sample". 

The old man looks at his young wife and says, " What did he say"? 

His wife replies, "He needs a pair of your underwear." 

MHS...Rob


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

To be honest MHS, when I was younger, I'd have take a stool, a chair ... I was even good on the linoleum. (Only me & Pusser could play one of them) but since I went past the 60 mark, I just gotta have comfort!
And boy, was she was built for comfort!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Drummer said:


> To be honest MHS, when I was younger, I'd have take a stool, a chair ... I was even good on the linoleum. (Only me & Pusser could play one of them) but since I went past the 60 mark, I just gotta have comfort!
> And boy, was she was built for comfort!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


I haven't done linoleum. Do you have to have it in a roll or flattened out?

I've done pavement though. 8)


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Pusser said:


> I haven't done linoleum. Do you have to have it in a roll or flattened out?


I can tell your fibbing Pusser, your lips are moving! :wink:


----------

